# Comcast says problem with TV coax is "inside the house"



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I would guess you have one or more splitters, possibly a powered/amplified unit, to make 5 TV's work. Usually problems after the connection box are _your_ problem.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Spectrum here - Comcast kin. In the past few years they have updated both the spitter twice (for me) and also the type of wire they like to use.
I'm with u2slow get some new splitters, they also redid the connectors (once) for the splitters.
Short of all that you got friends eating the wire.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Why not call the cable guy ???


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

scdngy said:


> All 5 of our TV's stopped working. The Comcast tech looked from outside and said the issue is with the 'low voltage coax inside the house' going through the attic. What does that mean? What could possibly have gone wrong; what is he talking about?


@scdngy this site is for professional electricians only, so we do have to close the thread, but fear not, we can still help!

Please sign up at our sister site where we have an Electrical section and plenty of awesome pros to assist. 
It's on www.DIYChatroom.com and it's totally free.

Thanks for your understanding and good luck with that cable.
This thread is closed.


----------

